
Containing Multitudes - jpbutler
https://themanual.org/read/issues/5/mills-baker/article
======
dang
Well we can't not have the actual quote:

    
    
      Do I contradict myself?	 
      Very well, then, I contradict myself;	 
      (I am large—I contain multitudes.)
    

[http://www.bartleby.com/142/14.html](http://www.bartleby.com/142/14.html)

~~~
efm
Walt Whitman, _Leaves of Grass_

